# 2 Filters with one inline CO2 Reactor



## Aeropars (24 Feb 2010)

Hi Guys,

Im getting a second filter to up my filtration and flow rate. 

My existing one is about 1000 lph and the new one will be about 1500 lph.

I have 2 questions: 

What filter would you recommend an in like co2 reactor to be put on to?

With the co2 coming out of only one spraybar, how to I ensure the CO2 is distibuted well? 

All help apreciated!

Lee


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Feb 2010)

I'd stick it on the higher flow filter Lee.

As to the distribution; you wouldn't worry about it being well distributed as much if you only had one filter would you?  You'd just try and position the outlet as well as you possibly can and be happy with that!  I'd stick with doing that.


----------



## Aeropars (24 Feb 2010)

Well i wasn't really sure. At the moment the outlet points across the length of the tank but I plan to put both aross the the back wall pointing towards the front wall of the tank. So one half woulf have co2 rich water while the other half would be normal water. Do you think they will mix enough to give goot CO2 distribution?


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Feb 2010)

Maybe position them so they both point in a clockwise or anti-clockwise circular pattern?  Then you would mix the CO2 more evenly I think.  In the end the onyl way to be sure might be to try various options and move one or two drop checkers around to measure the CO2 in different positions.


----------



## Aeropars (26 Feb 2010)

Hi Ed.

I'm not sure how you mean?

I dont know how i could point them in different directions as the spraybars will be on the back wall so can only point them up or down rather than side to side.

Lee


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Feb 2010)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Hi Ed.
> 
> I'm not sure how you mean?
> 
> ...



Sorry mate, not too clear.  Have the one in the back right corner pointing along the back of the tank and the one in the left back corner pointing towards the front of the tank.  Then they will both push the water around in the same direction.

If you're using fixed shepherds crook returns then you would need to either have one coming in over the back of the tank or fit a bend to it to point in the right direction.


----------



## chris1004 (27 Feb 2010)

Hi,

I have a similar situation with 2 EX1200 filters and an AM100 reactor (250L tank) on one of the returns and I have often pondered this same scenareo. I haven't come up with a solution yet though but would love to have the option of fitting spraybars along the back of the tank pointing fowards and still achieve even co2 distribution. Maybe the solution is to have 2 reactors aswell, more expense clutter and complications, yuk, which is what puts me off.

What I have at the minute is the spraybar (the complete width of the tank) from the non co2 enriched return level just under the water with the jets pointing along the tank aided by a koralia 1 to push water along the surface and the other co2 enriched retun ( again a spraybar the complete width of the tank) at the other end of the tank about 6" below the surface and pointing downwards at a slight angle of about 30 degrees from vertical. This is aided by a Koralia 2 fitted above the spraybar pointing downwards and at roughly the same angle, thus forcing the co2 enriched water straight to the bed of the tank. Both Koralias are on the same timer as the co2 solenoid. 

This arrangement causes a circular movement of water along the length of the tank and works ok albeit not ideal (i.e. back to front) and all that hardware doesn't look pretty. The fish though seem to like a steady flow accross the substrate and constantly 'play' in this flow which is more akin to that of a natural riverbed than the flow that would be achieved from a back to front scenario. 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Aeropars (3 Mar 2010)

whats peoples thoughts on the following?

spreaybars along the back but the filter intake is swapped round so that 1 filter is taking in CO2 rich water from one side of the tank and chucking it out in the opposite side. The other filter then takes NON CO2 rich water and chucks it out in the CO2 rich side. That would ensure a mix of CO2 and non CO2 rich water.

Any thoughts?


----------



## chris1004 (6 Mar 2010)

Hi,

To get EVEN distribution 2 reactors has to be the way to go IMO.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Garuf (6 Mar 2010)

I'd say that it makes no difference, imagine that your filter is a powerhead or a koralia with a diffuser underneath if you will, the co2 is sent fizzing round the tank to it's extremities, where it meets the filters outlet and it blown back to the other extreme in a circular fashion. Just because the inline is on a second filter and not a diffuser and powerhead in tank why would that mean you can't get even distribution? There will always be an area in a tank where it's lower in co2 than somewhere else, that's just the nature of gas distribution in a fluid. 2diffusers makes your life easier in the long run because you have two points of injection.This doesn't mean that you can't get good/relatively even diffusion with one. It's another of those take your pick situations that occur. Just like extra powerhead or extra filter or off the shelf ferts of DIY.


----------



## flygja (7 Mar 2010)

Hi Garuf, it really depends on how your outlets are placed. When I placed my spraybars at the back of the tank side by side firing towards the front glass, it did make a difference. When I did that with only one reactor, I could visibly see BBA only on the half of the tank without a reactor.


----------



## chris1004 (7 Mar 2010)

Hi, 

Yeah I kind of get the feeling that Garuf doesn't quite understand the problem here. If you were to add further flow i.e. a powerhead 90 degrees to both inlets then yes it would all get mixed up but the flow pattern would resemble that of a washing machine.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Garuf (7 Mar 2010)

Never caused me an issue before though, pair of lilys one in each corner, I could watch a single bubble go round the tank twice. I don't use spray bars which would mean a different issue. It depends on your outlet more than anything.


----------



## Aeropars (9 Mar 2010)

Hi Garuf,

In this situation though the circular motion would go from the back of the tank to the front, down the front glass and back anlong the substrate to the back of the tank. Given that there would be 2 outlets performing this action only half the tank would have co2 saturated water. I get the feeling you would be watching bubbles going form left to right on the tank?

Lee


----------

